# Seesmic Red Badge



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

I recently started using Seesmic as my Twitter client and the only thing that bugs me is the red badge they put on the notification icon. Is there any way to get rid of this?

See the pic..










Sent from my Thunderbolt via an app you can probably guess


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

We came to a conclusion on Google+ that it can't be done.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Android_Lee (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting.....I've been using Seesmic for a while and have never seen that icon.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it part of the notifications? FB thing? I always have them tuned off. Never seen it either.

meow meow supersonic meow


----------

